# Anyone put eyes on Bolivar surf today?



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Water clarity? Sargassum? Thanks guys? Surf size?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is Crystal Beach.

http://www.cbwebcam.com/beach/beachcamalt.htm


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah I liked at that earlier. Looks ok today. Sandy not middy and not alot of weed. Just wanted to see if someone saw it up close. Sometimes the camera is deceiving.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I was wondering about the wave hieght, It looks BTB friendly.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It seems very BTB friendly. I am going to hit it at daylight for a quick wade.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> It seems very BTB friendly. I am going to hit it at daylight for a quick wade.


Let us know how ya did, water looks pretty good this a.m on the cams.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

dam cams killing me this morning.:hairout: hope weather holds til next week.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Haven't been to look this morning, but wind was high yesterday out of NE. Sea weed was terrible yesterday PM. I might try sun morn.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Water was nice at rollover. Nasty at the pocket. A buddy and I picked up a few fish.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Water was nice at rollover. Nasty at the pocket. A buddy and I picked up a few fish.


Thanks for the reports.

E/NE wind is usually not good for the pocket. I'll bet East Beach looked good this AM. They might be piled up pretty good in there on a hard incoming. 
(Dunno about going in there on the weekend.)

Wonder why not many surf wranglers post up on this board. Maybe just cuz it's new.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the post. Hope to see more info here, also.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Now, with the depression in the gulf I thought there would be some big swell arriving today. But with that said, Im glad there was a window open for you guy's.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Fished around Holiday today. Very rough (busted one of the loops of my wade belt, ripped the rope off my basket and ripped one of the tackle boxes off my basket) and seaweed was awfull after noon. Caught a couple nice black drum and a bunch of keeper whiting. Wife caught a 17" whiting on a gulp shrimp. Surf was too weedy for anything other than short casting carolina rigs with shrimp.
bite died around noon and weed came in too heavy to fish.
Spent the rest of the day building sand castles with the kids.


----------



## Long Rod (May 6, 2012)

Kids are waaaay more important. Count yourself lucky.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Weed wasn't that bad throwing lures early it started rolling in around 10 or so and we jumped to bay. side to search for flounder. 

Agreed kids are more important than jumping 4' waves to catch a couple of trout.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

The water color was good were we were and there was a lot of bait in the water. I dont mind the rough surf so much but can't stand all the weed lately. Dont remember it being this bad the last couple years.

And I agree, I'd take the time with the kids any day!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

MNsurf said:


> The water color was good were we were and there was a lot of bait in the water. I dont mind the rough surf so much but can't stand all the weed lately. Dont remember it being this bad the last couple years.


Where were you? I fished BTB Saturday, and we launched about a mile west of High Island. The water there was nasty muddy and absolutely full of weed.

I didn't even try to throw a net because I know from experience I would have caught 15 lb of weed for every mullet.

Please Debbie - get rid of the weed.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey bigfost, glad you guys a good day on the btb fishing yesterday. And glad you guys got to mm and helped him get back fast.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fished west of rollover a few hundred yards down.


----------

